
Latex-mimosis: A minimal and modern template for your thesis - Topolomancer
https://github.com/Submanifold/latex-mimosis
======
hprotagonist
While this is a nice work, it's unlikely to be applicable for its target
audience.

in the US at least, individual (universities, schools, departments, degrees)
have pre-existing Officially Sanctioned Templates For Theses, and normally
failure to comply with them means your document isn't going to be accepted
until it's reformatted.

For example, one of my degrees was awarded in 2016, and the version history of
the thesis template I used goes back to about 1988, complete with commented
out lists of contributors and notes to future generations.

~~~
Drup
> in the US at least

There is scientific research done outside the US, and they even have PHD
students. ;)

This class is perfectly good for most of Europe, as highlighted by the Readme.
Most of the time, the only thing that is imposed is the general shape and the
title page.

~~~
hprotagonist
As far as i can tell, the reason it's good for Europe is that it defaults to
A4 paper.

I would be very surprised to discover that universities as old as many in
Europe are would have _less_ byzantine document requirements than the
comparatively young American unis have.

------
jeffreyrogers
It's nice that the readme links to an example :) I've come across countless
github projects for something that seems cool, but don't have any links or
screenshots of it in action.

------
Drup
I wrote my (phd) thesis recently, which mean I got to do a survey of the
various templates for that purpose.

KOMAscripts wins, hands down. This is cute, but KOMAscript is just
ridiculously featureful and customizable. It's also very well documented, can
be adapted to any page format and has very good typography.

~~~
fmoralesc
This is based on KOMAscript.

------
utopcell
Nice and clean! I wonder if it requires a lot of tweaking to make it work with
letter (it might be as trivial as changing ``paper=a4'' in the cls.) If so, it
might be worth the author's time to generalize it.

~~~
Topolomancer
It was easier than expected. Just add

    
    
      \KOMAoptions{paper=letter}
    

to the preamble of the document. I have also documented this now in the
README.

------
AlexAltea
For the record, another simple and elegant LaTeX template for thesis is:
[http://cleanthesis.der-ric.de/](http://cleanthesis.der-ric.de/)

------
paule89
I like it this way. My bachelor thesis also had no real guidelines. I
frankendopted a thesis template from the Oxford University. It was ok. The
biggest problem was it had already used too many latex options, so that I had
to go through everything and disable what I did not understand and then make
it look good again just to adjust a few settings. But else it was ok. So a new
minimalist version is the perfect starting point.

------
jimhefferon
You might try _mathtools_ in place of _amsmath_. It is a wrapper that fixes
some things, and adds lots of useful stuff.

~~~
yesenadam
Ohh I managed to miss until now that mathtools itself loads amsmath, so it's
never necessary to manually load both. Thanks.

